# Red Alert 2 - patch problem



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

I'm having problems with RA2. Whenever i try to play online, it tells me that i need an update for the game (patch) and it tries to download it, but nothing happens. I found the patch i need from another source, and installed it, but when i try to play online, it still says that i need a patch and it tries to download it, but nothing happens. What can I do?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not much you can do. Westwood (well EA Lames) doesn't support RA2 anymore.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna said:


> not much you can do. Westwood (well EA Lames) doesn't support RA2 anymore.


I know that Westwood or EA games doesnt support it anymore but strike-team.net supports it now with thier XWIS server or something like that, and connecting to the internet should work the same way as it did before. I am searching their help forum to see if I can find anything that helps.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmmm... I wonder if the game is trying to get the update from the server...

anyways are they supporting the whole game or just the online play (as in their server?)


----------



## S132 (Mar 30, 2006)

Unninstall then Re-install.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that they support pretty much all of the online play features. So, I think its trying to connect to their servers there.
This is copied and pasted from the EA support for RA2:

To continue the ten year anniversary celebration of the widely popular Command and Conquer franchise, Electronic Arts has partnered with XWIS (XCC WOL IRC SERVER)!

Through this partnership, all Command and Conquer games formerly supported by Electronic Arts/Westwood Online will be redirected through XWIS, thus instituting XWIS as the main online game server management team. Please note that Command and Conquer games that use GameSpy as their matching service will continue to be supported by Electronic Arts for online play issues.

XWIS is a community driven online game server that launched in October 2003 to replace the XCC Community Ladder. The new and improved features enabled include chat, in-game ranks, matching filters, lobby monitoring, improved Quick-Match, and fully functional automatic ladders for clans and individual tournament players. One benefit of this partnership is that you won't have to download any external programs to utilize XWIS. All the enabled features and connections to the servers are already integrated into the supported games!

For any technical issues with these online features please contact XWIS. You can find support on their website through active message forums and under the Help section:

http://strike-team.net/

I also tried the uninstall and Re-install, but that didnt work either.

I have been trying to get some help on their help forums, but nobody has replied to me yet.


----------



## Lukester (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi,
Any luck on getting RA2 to go online? I just brought it...been playing it for years, but had to upgrade comp...lost game..blah blah. So when i got RA2 (new) it wont download patch needed to play online! Can anyone help me with this? Am i able to ever play it online again?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I doubt through westwood. You may find a servers somewhere like strike-team.net


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Ok people I think i found the problem. I turned off windows firewall, and I bypassed my router and I still have the same results. It looks like it is a routing probelem somewhere on the internet (not on my side of things), and I will try to contact my ISP because I was told that they should be able to fix the problem. (or at least I that's what I was told).

If anyone else is having the same problem, make sure everything is configured right on your end (routers, firewalls, maybe even patches) and if it still doesnt work try contacting your ISP and ask them for support with this. Tell them you can't access host servserv.westwood.com. (So I was told - it looks like strike-team.net and their XWIS servers use the same adress as the old westwood servers.)

So, we will see if this works.


----------



## Lukester (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the help...its weird........please keep me posted if you get it sussed, as i will.:up:


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What version are you guys on before the update?


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Do you mean, before I manualy found and installed the patch? Or now (and it is still trying to downlad another patch)? Because right now mine is version 1.006. Before I think it was only 1.000, but I'm not exactly sure whatever it was when I first installed the game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As far as I'm aware the last version was .06. But I think the internet part is separate to the game, as in it's own software. I will see if i can reinstall C&C RA2 and come up with the same problem. I can't promise anything since I have unsucessfully installed it on Windows XP. I have Virtual PC with 98 on it. I will try that too.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Well people, I found why it wasnt working. Not only did I need to turn off windows firewall, but I needed to turn off my virus protecton program. I didn't think that would affect it seince it isnt a firewall, but it looks like it kinda acts like one. So, if anyone else is having this problem, make sure you turn off your virus protection stuff too.

Now, the problem i have is the internal error message when I try to join a game. Hopefully this won't be too hard to fix.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

*doh* that's something I should have thought of...

What is your AV?


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Its Norton Anti-virus, and it has an internet worm protection thing wich is kinda like a firewall, wich i am guessing did not let me connect to the server.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

I've been trying to work with this internal error. Heres a link to suggestions on what to do about the internal error:

http://strike-team.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=43340#internal_error

I tried ending background tasks, and changeing the sound acceleration, but I still get the internal error. It also gives a link to where I can find the latest drivers, but I am unsure about what kind of driver that I will need to update. Has anyone had success in fixing the internal error?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

question is, which internal... your machine or theirs?

Ahh NAV... hate it. Resource hog and causes issues (as you can see )


----------



## Aaron22uk (Aug 11, 2007)

the only thing that is troubling me is the fact when u get 1006 patch for redt alert 2 it slows down unofficial maps and has lag even on single player why someone help me????


----------



## Game_Downloader (Mar 8, 2008)

ok i downlaoded C&C Red Red Alert 2. When i try to patch it it says sumthign like"old file not found although file with the same name does exist,patch failed. My computer specs are Intel pentium D 3 GHZ Nvidia Geforce 8800 ultra 2048 mb of DDR3 ram(12500) Genuine Intel board and chip Windows XP SP2. can someone tell me how to make it patch,or should i re install it and try again(trying to patch 1.001 to 1.006 to play online) please help,its a good game. also i can play Renegade online fine with the patch,just not RA2,maybe its cuz i added yuris revenge extension?should i buy it instead or use a disc?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Where did you get it?


----------

